# 3D Printing > 3D Printers (Hardware) >  JGMAKER Artist-D nozzle too high

## osbert

Hi guys,  i just bought a used JGMAKER Artist-D. The seller got it from kickstarter. Sadly I didn´t do a test print when I bought the printer. When I started to set it up I noticed that the distance between the nozzle and the bed is way to big. On this printer you start bed leveling in the middle of the bed by adjusting the z-switch screw. The hight of the bed is fixed in the middle and on the four corners it has the normal screws with springs. Now the problem is that even if I turn the screw out so that it is not touching the z-switch at all the nozzle is still to far away from the bed. As I said the bed hight is fixed in the middle so i can´t adjust it. Do you know about that problem or do you have an idea how to fix it. I thought about putting washers under the bed to lift it up but I don´t even understand how to remove the bed from its under construction. I would be really happy if you can help me!  Greetings from Germany Oskar

----------

